# مولدات بيركنز



## احسان الشبل (23 مارس 2010)

:85:السلام عليكم يا احبابي المهندسين 
اريد معرفة مشاكل مولدات بيركنز 
وكذلك الاعطال التي تظهر بالشاشة الدجتال وكيفية معالجتها
ولكم جزيل الشكر يا ابطال


----------



## احسان الشبل (19 مايو 2010)

هل من مجيب يا عمالقة الميكانيكا


----------



## Eng. Mustafa (20 مايو 2010)

مرحبا...

اغلب الاعطال مواضحة في الشاشة الديجيتال اما برمز او بمختصر لكلمة العطل ولكن اذا عندك صورة محددة لعطل ممكن اشوفها واكدر اساعدك من خلالها.


----------



## amrhawash (20 مايو 2010)

الاعطال الشائعة 
- عدم بدا التشغيل للمولد
-ضعف القدرة المنتجه
-تلف كارته المولد
تلف الدينامو
- لف دائرة البدء


----------



## amrhawash (20 مايو 2010)

أعطال المولدات :
هناك عدد من الظروف الغير طبيعية التى يمكن أن تحدث لأي معدة دوارة وتشمل :
1- أعطال في الملفات 
2- فقد الاستثارة 
3- عمل المولدات كمحركات
4- زيادة الحمل
5- زيادة الحرارة
6- زيادة السرعة 
7- تشغيل غير متزن 
8- الخروج عن التشغيل السليم 

العديد من هذه الاعطال يمكن إصلاحها بينما تبقي الوحدة في الخدمة , فقط يمكن أن تقل القدرة المولدة منها . و يتم اكتشاف والإعلان عن الأعطال بالإنذارات . والأعطال تحتاج لاكتشاف عاجل وفوري و إلا ترتب عليها حدوث انهيار للعزل وبذلك يتكون مسار موصل بين نقاط بينهم فرق في الجهد . وإذا كانت مقاومة المسار عالية سيرتبط العطل بتغير ملحوظ في الجهد في المنطقة المصابة بالعطل وعلى الناحية الأخرى وفى حالة ما إذا كانت مقاومة المسار صغيرة ينتج تيار كبير والذي غالبًا يسبب عطلا كبيرا.


----------



## amrhawash (20 مايو 2010)

*وشكل ( 1 ) يوضح* *الأنواع المختلفة للأعطال التى يمكن حدوثها في نظم العزل لملفات المولدات**. 

**وتعرف الأعطال كالآتي**:
1- **حدوث قصر بين الملفات** 
2- **حدوث قصر بين* *حلقات ملف الوجه** 
3- **قصر أرضي في الجزء الساكن** 
4- **قصر أرضي في الجزء الدوار** 
5- **حدوث قصر بين حلقات الجزء الدوار*​*
*​*
**والرمز** A **يرمز به للعزل* *في الملفات المنفصلة بينما الرمز** B **يرمز لقلب الجزء الساكن** .
**و يلاحظ أن حدوث* *قصر بين أجزاء من أوجه مختلفة للملفات مثل الأعطال 1،2 السابق ذكرهما يؤدي إلى تيار* *كبير وخطير خلال الآلة . وبالتبعية يحدث فرق واضح بين التيارات في نقطة التعادل* *ونهاية الأطراف للملف والذي يتم اكتشافه بنظام وقاية من النوع التفاضلي. وهنا تتم* *مقارنة التيارات الموجودة في كل ناحية من الجهاز المطلوب حمايته بدائرة تفاضلية* *ووجود أي فرق في التيار سيعمل على تشغيل المرحل . وشكل (2) يوضح دائرة المرحل لطور* *واحد فقط** .*​*
*​*
**وفى ظروف التشغيل* *الطبيعية سيمر التيار الذي يمثل الفرق بين تيارات المغنطة لمحولات التيار خلال* *المرحل وذلك لأنه في حالة عدم حدوث أعطال خلال منطقة المعدة المحمية تكون التيارات* *التى تدخل المعدة وتخرج منها متساوية وفى حالة حدوث عطل بين مجموعتين لمحولات* *التيار سيزيد واحد أو أكثر من التيارات ( في نظام ثلاثي الطور ) الموجودة في* *الناحية اليسرى زيادة فجائية بينما تيارات الناحية اليمني تقل أو تزيد ولكن في* *اتجاه عكسي وفى كلتا اللحظتين سيمر التيار الكلي خلال المرحل ويتسبب في تشغيله. و* *في حالة الوحدات التى لا يمكن الوصول فيها للأطراف المتعادلة لا يمكن استخدام* *المرحلات التفاضلية وفى هذه الحالة تستخدم مرحلات القدرة العكسية**.

**ويلاحظ ان* *التيارات التسريبية يمكن أن تحدث بين لفات ملف نفس الطور أو بين ملفات متوازية لنفس* *الطور وهذا الذي يسمي بعطل داخل اللفات** (inter turn fault ). 

**وللمولدات ذات* *الملف الواحد لكل طور يتم توصيل محول جهد بين طرف كل طور وبين نقطة التعادل للملف** . **وأطراف الملفات الثانوية تتصل بشكل مثلث مفتوح لمرحل جهد مستقطب كما هو موضح بشكل** (3).


*​​*

**وفى حالة حدوث عطل* *داخل اللفات سيظهر جهد على أطراف المثلث المفتوح مما يجعل المرحل يعمل وفى شكل (4**) **يظهر الرسم الاتجاهي والذي يوضح أن 3**V0 **هو الجهد الناتج عند أطراف المثلث المفتوح* *ومن ثم** :*​*
**3V0 = V1 + V2 + V3*​*مع ملاحظة أن** V0 **هو جهد* *التتابع الصغري** .*​*
*​*

وللوقاية من الأعطال الأرضية للجزء الثابت توصل نقطة التعادل للمولد بالأرض عن طريق مقاومة عالية . وعند حدوث عطل أرضي يسرى التيار خلال المقاومة محدثًا فرق في الجهد عبر المقاومة بين نقطة التعادل والأرض وهذا الفرق في الجهد يتم توصيله عن طريق محول جهد بمرحل جهد مستقطب والذي يعمل على تشغيل قواطع الدائرة للمولد كما هو موضح بشكل (5) . ونظام الوقاية الموضح مصمم لتيار العطل 10 أمبير*


----------



## amrhawash (20 مايو 2010)

لااله الا الله 00000محمد رسول الله


----------



## amrhawash (20 مايو 2010)

لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## تميم الشبل (21 مايو 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## احسان الشبل (24 مايو 2010)

amrhawash قال:


> *وشكل ( 1 ) يوضح* *الأنواع المختلفة للأعطال التى يمكن حدوثها في نظم العزل لملفات المولدات**.
> 
> **وتعرف الأعطال كالآتي**:
> 1- **حدوث قصر بين الملفات**
> ...



اشكرك الشكر الجزيييييييييييييييييييل وبارك الله فيك و عاااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك المعلومات حلوة


----------



## احسان الشبل (24 مايو 2010)

eng. Mustafa قال:


> مرحبا...
> 
> اغلب الاعطال مواضحة في الشاشة الديجيتال اما برمز او بمختصر لكلمة العطل ولكن اذا عندك صورة محددة لعطل ممكن اشوفها واكدر اساعدك من خلالها.



شكرا لك على ردك يا عزيزي مهندس مصطفى

الرموز التي تظهر بالشاشة ممكن معرفتها لكن نريد معرفة علاج الاعطال التي تظهر بالشاشة كرموز 

ياريت لو في كاتولوك خاص بهذا الخصوص

واكرر شكري الجزيل لك يا استاذ


----------



## احسان الشبل (24 مايو 2010)

تميم الشبل قال:


> لا اله الا الله



محمد رسول الله


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (31 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم .............
انا اعمل الان منذ 3 سنوات في السعودية بتوكيل لجميع المعدات الصينية و منها المولدات لايضا و بها مكائن بيركنز و ساعرض لك بعض الاعطال العملية و ليست النظرية الفت نظرك ان اغلب مشاكل المولد ترجع الي الماكينة و بخاصة اذا كان جفرنور طلمبة الديزل كهرباءلابد ان تعلم لتجنب اغلب المشاكل لابد ان تحافظ علي سرعة الماكينة 1800ار بي ام حتي تحافظ علي 220 فولت و 60 هرتز لذلك غالبا يتوقف المولد من هذة الاسباب الظاهرية و التي بخلفها اسباب كثيرة من انسداد فلتر الهواء او فلاتر الديزل و لابد من ضبط الدقيق للوحة التحكم من اوفر فولت و دامن فولت و الهرتز ل\لك لابد من قراءة المانيوال المصاحب بدقة و الفت نظرك الي سوء التحميل علي الخرج للمولد يؤدي الي ايقافة عن طريق السيفتي بمعني لابد ان يكون الامبير متساوي علي كل الفيزات المهم اسف علي الاختصار لضيق الوقت و اي طلب انا حاضر


----------



## abdelrahim (1 يونيو 2010)

*thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
*


----------



## عادل 1980 (2 يونيو 2010)

أخى العزيز

بعد السلام عليكم

أعمل فى شركة لصيانة وتشغيل المولدات بالمواقع النائية لشركة إتصالات

وقد جمعت لك "سريعاً" بعض الأعطال التى تواجهنا وكيفية حلها

وللعلم 90% من المولدات بيركنز

أرجو أن تستفيد
لى ولوالدّىَ


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*


----------



## رحال الخرج (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن ارجع الى مراجع استفيد منها في هذاه المولدات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احسان الشبل (3 يونيو 2010)

adel_agac قال:


> أخى العزيز
> 
> بعد السلام عليكم
> 
> ...



اشكرك يا اخي العزيز على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان الشبل (3 يونيو 2010)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> اخي الكريم .............
> انا اعمل الان منذ 3 سنوات في السعودية بتوكيل لجميع المعدات الصينية و منها المولدات لايضا و بها مكائن بيركنز و ساعرض لك بعض الاعطال العملية و ليست النظرية الفت نظرك ان اغلب مشاكل المولد ترجع الي الماكينة و بخاصة اذا كان جفرنور طلمبة الديزل كهرباءلابد ان تعلم لتجنب اغلب المشاكل لابد ان تحافظ علي سرعة الماكينة 1800ار بي ام حتي تحافظ علي 220 فولت و 60 هرتز لذلك غالبا يتوقف المولد من هذة الاسباب الظاهرية و التي بخلفها اسباب كثيرة من انسداد فلتر الهواء او فلاتر الديزل و لابد من ضبط الدقيق للوحة التحكم من اوفر فولت و دامن فولت و الهرتز ل\لك لابد من قراءة المانيوال المصاحب بدقة و الفت نظرك الي سوء التحميل علي الخرج للمولد يؤدي الي ايقافة عن طريق السيفتي بمعني لابد ان يكون الامبير متساوي علي كل الفيزات المهم اسف علي الاختصار لضيق الوقت و اي طلب انا حاضر



اشكرك يا اخي العزيز على ردك


----------



## amrhawash (4 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك يا اخي العزيز على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amrhawash (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrhawash (4 يونيو 2010)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## bedoo54 (5 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز هنا يوجد برنامج كامل عن البركنز وعلي فكرة هوه موجود هنا في منتدي المهندسين العرب
http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/t22658.html


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
الاعطال في محركات بيركنز كثيرة حسب سعات التشغيل 
وتنقسم الى اعطل في المولد (راس التوليد )مثل عطل كارت (avr) او قطع في التوصيلا اوعطب في الملاف الى اخرة
ويحدد العطل حسب نوع المحرك 
حيث ان محركات بيركنز تنقسم الى عدد من الرقام تحدد نوع المحرك مثل 1500-4000
ويتطلب العمل في اصلاح المحرك دورة اوحبرة في مجال الصيانة حتى لاتكون التلف اكبر فيجب تشخيص الاعطال بشكل سليم

جب تش


----------



## احسان الشبل (8 يونيو 2010)

bedoo54 قال:


> اخي العزيز هنا يوجد برنامج كامل عن البركنز وعلي فكرة هوه موجود هنا في منتدي المهندسين العرب
> http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/t22658.html



اشكرك اخي الفاضل


----------



## احسان الشبل (8 يونيو 2010)

ahmad-1976 قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز
> الاعطال في محركات بيركنز كثيرة حسب سعات التشغيل
> وتنقسم الى اعطل في المولد (راس التوليد )مثل عطل كارت (avr) او قطع في التوصيلا اوعطب في الملاف الى اخرة
> ويحدد العطل حسب نوع المحرك
> ...



اشكرك جدا


----------



## الناموسة (5 أغسطس 2010)

كمنتلربؤيقءفحجنةىت 098هعلغ ب 8خكهتالؤبقفا رؤغبفعلما زمةز


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين*


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## العارف عون (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الشرح


----------



## ziadzh (11 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## احمداسدخان (25 مايو 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 يونيو 2011)

نشكركم كل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## عماد داود (29 يونيو 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## علي السوداني (8 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلموا يا رائعين...في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله


----------



## احمد سرس (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اكثر الاعطال فى المولدات الديزل يكون بسبب السولار المستخدم كسبب اساسى ورئيسى ويتوقف علية اختناق المولد وظهور ادخنة سوداء فيراعى تغير الفلاتر باستمرار ضروري بدل ماتدخل فى ظبط طرمبة السولار ورشاشات .....الخ


----------



## عماد الحمادى (19 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مولد كات بركنز (3056t) ...(2006) لم أجد له أى بيانات فى كات ولا بركنز...
أخيرا أخبرنى أحد الأصدقاء بالعزوم ربطت (للاسف)رغم شكى فى المعلومه 155 نيوتن للبيلات 
للأسف حدثت إستطالة للمسمار 
فهل أجد لديكم معلومه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

